# My Boys!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My precious boys with my blooming roses!


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

ADORABLE!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a GORGEOUS picture, Linda!!! Keep track of this one for the next HF calendar!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pic Linda, they look like they just "smelled the roses."


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Awww!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

They look nice and so does your roses!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww CUTE, CUTE, CUTE. Love them.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I did not expect such flowing hair! Lovely photo of your handsome boys in your blooming garden


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's an awesome picture. Worth printing out and framing!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Beautiful picture!!! and I must say, Jack is THE manliest hav I have ever seen!!! 
wonderful!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gorgeous photo, wonderful boys!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Sweet boys!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the smirk on Jack's face. It was NOT easy getting this picture. I took the picture with my phone, I had to find the camera...it was so frustrating. Jack looks bigger but he is only 13 pounds. Dexter is my big boy 16 pounds.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> What a GORGEOUS picture, Linda!!! Keep track of this one for the next HF calendar!!!


^^^THIS...what she said. NICE!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Jack's coat is so profuse!And it looks like you have really managed to get rid of the dreaded tear staining.It is amazing how much larger a heavy coat makes them look,judging by the photo I would have thought that Jack was much bigger than Dexter.Pretty roses too,ours don't bloom until June.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack is a puff ball. I am shocked that I have not clipped them both down. I guess after a while and after the "Blowing Coat" stage, that combing them out is not a long drawn out process. I comb Dexter out at least every 3-4 days or so. Jack gets combed out daily when I am home. Combing out Jack daily is a lot easier and quicker than combing every second or third day. 

As for the tear staining, Jack still has the tear straining. I have to clean the area daily. The eye area would be a royal mess if not taken care of. I will be switching foods by the end of the month and I am hoping it does the trick with the tear stains. I can only hope. 

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Your boys are so handsome! You do such a great job grooming. Your roses are lovely also.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Great Pic!


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Two cuties. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

The adorables in their garden. Wonderful photo. Lucky eats roses. I won't bring him round.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Perfect calendar picture!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Aww - they are very handsome!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful boys - beautiful roses!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pic. They look so cute.


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

They look like best buds!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I could have sworn I commented on this photo ages ago, but apparently not. Must have been one of those things I meant to do and got interrupted before actually doing it!

That's a really lovely photo of both the dogs and the spring flowers!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I was able to skip a bath this week, the boys did not feel dirty, but they did get a facial and dry out of the whole thing. Both getting a comb down tomorrow. Been working last 2 night.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a wonderful photo, the others are right you need to to save this one. I have not bathed Yogi in almost a month now (I was to ill and you were right it was not the flu), since he is my big puff ball...I do not look forward to the time it will take to blow him dry, but he is mat free, his coat feels slightly sticky.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Picture of Jack after the bath.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

So how did the brown streaks get in their muzzles? I gave Lucky chicken bouilion frozen as ice cubes and it turned some of his hairs brown sort of like what I see in your your beautiful dogs. Or do they just do that??? thanks


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can only think that the brown areas from the muzzle are from food stains, just like on the picture of Dexter's muzzle in the picture below.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Picture of Jack after the bath.


GORGEOUS!!! his coat sure has grown a LOT since the last pictures!!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I can only think that the brown areas from the muzzle are from food stains, just like on the picture of Dexter's muzzle in the picture below.


Does anyone know how to remove them? Do they grow out? They're not a problem of course-I've just become sort of compulsive about the grooming, preening, deticking, detangling, admiring stuff.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I must have missed this back in May--one of my depressed days I guess. Anyway they are two of the best looking dogs I have seen.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Lucy! 

As for the muzzle stains, they can probably be removed, but you are going to have to eliminate the problem source....like finding a food, treat, snacks that do not cause the food staining. Good luck with that!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Love their faces and the background!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

That picture should be on the cover of a Havanese coffee table book...you know, the kind with big glossy pictures, handsomely bound in leather. 

Do you groom and cut them yourself? They are two of the best of the breed, in my humble opinion!

Estelle and the Bella Sisters


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, I do my own grooming. The last major hair cut was in October of 2011. I do trim between their eyes and give them bangs so I can see those eyes.

Thank you so much for the nice compliments. 

Jack is combed out each day. Dexter is combed out every 3 days or so. I cannot believe I have not clipped the boys this year. Maybe ...because the weather has been pretty decent or maybe they look so cute being shaggy and messy.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a really nice photo. I need to groom and take a few pictures.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Update: Changed food over to Natural Balance Ultra over the last few weeks and I have noticed a great improvement on Jack,s drippy eyes. I am still cleaning the eyes twice a day, but I have noticed the food has made the difference. 

iThe uploading of photos is taking a little time, so if they do not show up, I will add them later.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Update: Changed food over to Natural Balance Ultra over the last few weeks and I have noticed a great improvement on Jack,s drippy eyes. I am still cleaning the eyes twice a day, but I have noticed the food has made the difference.
> 
> iThe uploading of photos is taking a little time, so if they do not show up, I will add them later.


Linda, does this food contain cranberries/blueberries? I had been feeding my boys a food for several months that the shop owner who sold it to me told me would clear up tear staining in a few weeks. Although Finn didn't have a lot of staining, he did have some, and it did clear it up. When I asked the owner what was in the food that helped the staining, she told me the cranberries and blueberries. I have had to quit feeding him this as it also contained green peas and potatoes and possibly barley - all things he was found to be allergic to on testing. I think we are heading in the right direction (knock on wood) as his ears are not smelly and they have quit flaking.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Linda! so you got Finn allergy tested!?? peas, potato and barley are all on Tillie's NO list also!  Hope you find something that works well for the boys!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ingredients for Natural Balance Ultra: Chicken, Brown Rice, Lamb Meal, Oatmeal, Barley, Potatoes, Carrots, Chicken Fat, Duck Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavor (what the heck?), Canola Oil, Brewers Yeast, Duck, Salmon Meal, and a million other things...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Linda! so you got Finn allergy tested!?? peas, potato and barley are all on Tillie's NO list also!  Hope you find something that works well for the boys!!


Yes, Tammy, I did. He kept getting ear infections, stinky ears, and scaly ear flaps on the underside, and then he was acting like his nose or mouth was itching and got infection in his muzzle area from rubbing his face on the floor. He is also allergic to corn and pork. Keeping fingers crossed, but since we have gotten him off the offending foods, his ears seem to be doing better. He also tested positive for allergies to many grass/weed/trees in our area. So I wash his feet and face and run a wet cloth over his hair when I bring him in after he has been outside playing.



HavaneseSoon said:


> Ingredients for Natural Balance Ultra: Chicken, Brown Rice, Lamb Meal, Oatmeal, Barley, Potatoes, Carrots, Chicken Fat, Duck Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavor (what the heck?), Canola Oil, Brewers Yeast, Duck, Salmon Meal, and a million other things...


So, no cranberries or blueberries? I was just curious if this food contained those things, after what the shop owner told me about cranberries and tear staining. I am not sure if there truly is a connection, except that she claimed it would clear up Finn's staining - and it did. I don't know what it is in cranberries that supposedly helps, maybe it is added to the foods in another form. Now I am curious.....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I just figured when to trim those bangs on the boys! When....they are in their normal everyday style! Not freshly bathed and at least a week after a bath! Because....that is the way the bangs are going to fall anyway! So, I am working on Jack today. Jack's bangs just are not right yet. But, I am going to get it right! :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

First picture is probably freshly cleaned, sometime in the middle of July. Second picture is today...so a good 15 days of normal everyday style. I have been snipping. I still need to work on that middle part of the bangs. 

Thought I would share.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I trimmed Rosie's about a month ago. They are already over her eyes and the mustache needs trimming also. But her eyes don't water anymore, therefore the stain should grow off what I didn't cut off.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Trying to keep all my time-lined threads together. It makes good reference.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15318&highlight=dexter+%26amp%3B+Jack

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=12453&highlight=dexter+%26amp%3B+Jack

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11411&highlight=dexter+%26amp%3B+Jack

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11741&highlight=dexter+%26amp%3B+Jack

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11246&highlight=dexter+%26amp%3B+Jack


----------

